# Votre avis sur l'autonomie de votre iPas chéri sur iOS 4.2



## aksity (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir a tous.

Petit sondage pour recueillir vos impressions sur une question assez peu abordée :
L'autonomie de l'iPad après la MAJ vers iOS 4.2.

Car avec l'apparition du multitâche...j'ai peur de voir l'autonomie de mon iPad chéri se casser la figure...sans compter qu'avec 256 de ram...dur dur.

Merci pour votre participation.


PS : c'est aussi à titre informatif pour moi, je suis toujours sous OS3  et je ne veux pas sacrifier les 10h VRAIES heures d'autonomie.


----------



## cillab (27 Novembre 2010)

idem pour moi je le trouve très bien on verra plus tard


----------



## AnlorJ (27 Novembre 2010)

Idem pour moi aussi, mon ipad est tjrs aussi rapide


----------



## aksity (28 Novembre 2010)

et vous l'avez Jailbreaké ?


----------



## salamander (28 Novembre 2010)

Non jailbreaké, et rien n'a changé, ni en autonomie, ni en fluidité.


----------



## momo-fr (29 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai rien remarqué, ah si, je m'en sert plus souvent maintenant


----------



## aksity (6 Décembre 2010)

bon il est peut être temps que je saute le pas alors


----------

